# Grill Cloth



## NorthBeat (Aug 4, 2010)

What grill cloths are you guys using on your horns.

I want to try out some horns but they will be visible. How could I cover them cleanly in grill cloth??

Would you just spray glue the cloth on and try and make a straight cut maybe a 1/2" beyond the mouth?

My interior is black so Im probably going to want a good deep black

Would love to see pics!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

You could also make a frame outta 1/8" mdf, paint it black and stretch cloth around it and fasten it with magnets, velcro or screws.


----------



## voltij (Feb 15, 2011)

As far as material goes, just grab some grill cloth from part sex press


----------



## NorthBeat (Aug 4, 2010)

application of the product, in a good looking manner, is more what Im concerrned with

PE.com does seem to sell the good stuff


----------



## voltij (Feb 15, 2011)

If you have the tools available you could make some thin HDPE or MDF brackets that pinch together when you bolt through them that will hold the cloth. But I don't know where to take that, lol.

REQ WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im right here 










lol. just kidding.

//edit//










i just wrapped the horn with cloth. mine still have the flanges though. the ones you have may look a bit more funny since they are not flat like mine. but it should still turn out fine. you can get those things on ACE bandages to stretch around the back, thats what i plan on doing. i tried using tape - but i dont want to use adhesives and make it permanent because the screws are underneath the cloth.


----------

